# Gammon Protein Content!



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone know what the Protein content is?

I could eat gammon all day...even if it means i have to hit the road for a few extra hours cardio a week! :thumb:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Around here "gammon" is used as slang for a vagina!  still makes me laugh when i hear people innocently talk about it! Howver gammon is pork so.. similar to that i imagine


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

How the hell is "gammon" slang for vagina...hahaha!

I think i'm gonna cut the fat off these slabs of meat and enjoy it even more now.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

250g of gammon = 55g protein


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

Pectacular said:


> How the hell is "gammon" slang for vagina...hahaha!
> 
> I think i'm gonna cut the fat off these slabs of meat and enjoy it even more now.


Check it out its strange but true lol http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gammon


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

doesnt gammon have a high salt content?


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

hahaha gammon "Vagina, usually sweaty or moist"


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

joe.b said:


> doesnt gammon have a high salt content?


Reasonably but you could soak it prior if needed.

Salt's not a massive issue if you're active and don't have existing hypertension.


----------

